# took some Inositol...boy, Im feeling good.



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

I had supplement with Inositol in the past but always kept it at a small dosage between 3-6grams, at first it helped a little but then eventually it jist made me really sleepy and numb. In fact, it increased my DP but without the scary existential thoughts.

Then I realized something. I had been taking Inositol the wrong way!
Every morning I would take a spoon worth of Inositol (3-4g) along with coffee!
Yes coffee. I realize now thar coffee was not helping me and it also inhibited inositols full capacity.

I didnt drink coffee today, took one spoon of inositol in the morning and took my next one at 5pm (NY time).

I must have taken a much larger dosage because i didnt have a spoon in hand so I just pretty much "drank" the bottle of inositol. I must have roughly taken 8-9grams of Inositol.

Im feeling good. I feel more here. I see humans and they feel somewjat real but more importantly I dont feel like an alien.

Note: im also taking Niacin (500mg) just started, im also gettijg positive results from Niacin as well.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm truly



Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> Interesting. It's used to treat panic disorder, & the recommended dose is 12 to 18 grams per day. So if people have DP secondary to anxiety I could see how this stuff might help. What make are you using?
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-299-inositol.aspx?activeingredientid=299&activeingredientname=inositol


hoping my DP is due to anxiety. DP is one bizarre condition it makes you doubt everything. But I do remember how I felt before DP, so I know what normal feels like and sometimes, for a few seconds, I'm back, like, fully back.

I recommend Inoistol. I use SOLARAY Pure Powder Form.

Their website: nutraceutical.com

I got it however at my local Vitamin Shoppe. Its like 25 dollars and worth the price.

I had bought a different inositol from a different manufacurer but oddly it idnt give me the same effect.

I stuck with Solaray ever since.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting. I have been taking lions mane mushroom and bacopa which supposedly increase acetylcholine. Anyway, each day has had moments of clarity. As a result I started taking 4 eggs a day for the choline and have ordered some alpha gpc. Was looking at inositol. As I understand it, it doesnt get turned to Acetylcholine though? But basically the precursor can turn to ACy or inositol? So it increases it perhaps by saving the precursor? Anyway, congrats. Glad u found some relief. Keep us updated


----------



## seven (Oct 3, 2015)

I have OCD and I tried inositol. It made me more fogged, tired and sleepy. Not sure about this suplement. But great it works for you!


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

seven said:


> I have OCD and I tried inositol. It made me more fogged, tired and sleepy. Not sure about this suplement. But great it works for you!


Yeah..unfortunately there is no one magic solution for everyone. We all have different biochemistrys although most people get the same relief from particular treatments.

Keep trying though. Don't give up. I say accept this condition, keep distracted by living your normal life and keep researching.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

As I understand it antidepressants (or any drug that starts 'anti' so antihistamine, anti inflammatory etc) all down regulate acetylcholine... might be why I haven't stuck to any of these drugs. I am feeling more relaxed, better sleep and better concentration with slightly DR improvement since targeting acetylcholine. FYI cannabis upregulates it supposedly but results are varied a bit.. anyway it is massively involved with memory and the vagus nerve (parasympathetic) so will be interesting to see how this pans out for everyone. Alpha GPC would be the main supplement to try in my opinion as it is the precursor to ACY and inositol isn't... but it does have positive results in some


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

Broken said:


> As I understand it antidepressants (or any drug that starts 'anti' so antihistamine, anti inflammatory etc) all down regulate acetylcholine... might be why I haven't stuck to any of these drugs. I am feeling more relaxed, better sleep and better concentration with slightly DR improvement since targeting acetylcholine. FYI cannabis upregulates it supposedly but results are varied a bit.. anyway it is massively involved with memory and the vagus nerve (parasympathetic) so will be interesting to see how this pans out for everyone. Alpha GPC would be the main supplement to try in my opinion as it is the precursor to ACY and inositol isn't... but it does have positive results in some


my dp started right after i took antihistamine (loratadin) for my runny nose and smoked some weed in a matter of hours...


----------

